# Inoffizieller Hochschulsporttreff mittwochs 18:00h in den Semesterferien



## Nakamur (14. August 2006)

Bei entsprechender Witterung treffen wir uns immer mittwochs um 18:00h für eine kleine enspannte Runde vor der Bibliothek. Dies ist keine offzielle Hochschulsportveranstaltung und es besteht keinerlei Versicherungsschutz für Studenten! 

Viele Grüße
KP


----------



## DiscoOlsen (14. August 2006)

Nakamur schrieb:
			
		

> Dies ist keine offzielle Hochschulsportveranstaltung und es besteht keinerlei Versicherungsschutz für Studenten!




Ihr Studenten seid ein merkwürdiges Völkchen.......  

Nix für ungut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nakamur (14. August 2006)

Wenn du dich als Student bei einer offziellen AHS Veranstaltung verletzt, bist du über die Hochschule versichert. Dieser Versicherungsschutz ist aber wahrscheinlich nicht so gut wie der den deine Krankenkasse bietet. Also überlegt man sich besser wobei man sich verletzt... Versicherungen sind merkwürdig...


----------



## sebot.rlp (23. August 2006)

Der Treffpunkt wird ab nächsten Mittwoch, aufgrund der früher einbrechenden Dunkelheit auf 17:30 Uhr festgelegt !!!

Wir treffen uns wie gehabt an der Uni Metternich vor der Bibliothek.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Nakamur (4. September 2006)

Absofort mittwochs aufgrund früher einsätzender Dämmerung 17:00h!

gruss KP


----------



## pfohlenrolle (9. September 2006)

Servus zusammen.

Bin gerade durch zufall auf euren Treff im Forum gestoßen.

Fahrt ihr diesen Mittwoch wieder? Wie lange sind eure Touren im Durchschnitt? Da ich im Moment Semesterferien habe und somit in Koblenz bin, würde ich gerne mal mit euch fahren. Muss allerdings bis 16.15 Uhr arbeiten, sollte aber dennoch machbar sein


----------



## Nakamur (10. September 2006)

Hi, ja 17:00h Uni Bibliothek in Metternich. Touren dauern etwa 2 bis 3 Stunden, Tempo sehr entspannt, aber auch gerne mal anspruchsvolle Abfahrten Forstpisten sind tabu. 

gruss KP


----------



## sebot.rlp (10. September 2006)

> Forstpisten sind tabu.



Genau


----------



## RayKo (15. September 2006)

Hi,

hab von unserer Ausfahrt gestern mal wieder das Höhen-/Geschwindigkeitsprofil zusammengebastelt:


----------



## Skytalker (27. September 2006)

Geht es immernoch um 17Uhr los oder wurde es wieder vorverlegt ?


----------



## Nakamur (27. September 2006)

hi, 17:00h !

bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gypsy (3. Oktober 2006)

Servus,

wollte mich vorsichtshalber mal vergewissern, ob morgen auch wieder die "Inoffiziellen" am Start sind? Naja, wird wohl leider auch vom Wetter abhängen...

Gruß,

gypsy


----------



## Nakamur (4. Oktober 2006)

Hi, hängt vom Wetter ab. So wie es im Moment aus sieht wohl eher nicht. Ansonsten 16:30h Unibibliothek


----------



## gypsy (4. Oktober 2006)

Also soo schlecht war das Wetter nun aber auch nicht  
Oder ich war doch 3 Minuten zu spät dran...naja nächstes mal wieder...


----------



## Nakamur (9. Oktober 2006)

Heute (Montag) 16:00h Treffpunkt Unibibliothek, ein kleines Tourchen über F***-pfad. 
Mittwoch bin ich leider in England, werde also wohl nicht fahren können 
Gruss KP


----------



## RayKo (9. Oktober 2006)

Zu kurzfristig für mich, da muss ich mir für Mittwoch wohl was anderes einfallen lassen  Dann haut mal ordentlich rein!


----------



## sebot.rlp (9. Oktober 2006)

Wenn das Wetter am Mittwoch passt können wir uns ja trotzdem so um 16:30 Uhr an der Uni treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gypsy (9. Oktober 2006)

Servus zusammen,

also ich wäre auch bei ner Runde am Mittwoch dabei! Werd nochmal rechtzeitig hier reinschauen...


----------



## sebot.rlp (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich wäre am Mittwoch auf jeden Fall dabei, müsste nur mal gucken ob ich halb 5 auch schaffe. Könnte vielleicht gehen. 
Sage morgen nochmal bescheid.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## paddiee (9. Oktober 2006)

hallo zusammen,


bin hier gerade drauf gestoßen. Studiere zwar nicht hier, sondern in marburg, aber wenn man in den ferien bei euch mitmachen kann, würde ich mich drüber freuen. wie viele machn denn mit? und wie sind die trails so, abgesehen vom höhenprofil. fahre cc, könnte also nicht all zu stark ins gelände...mit meinen 80 mm 


gruß paddiee


----------



## RayKo (10. Oktober 2006)

16:30 am Mittwoch hört sich doch super an, ich wär auf jeden Fall dafür!

@paddiee: Teilnehmerzahl ist ganz unterschiedlich, zwischen 1 und 10 Personen. Die Abfahrten können schon mal knackig werden, sind aber auch alle schon mit 40mm und weniger gefahren worden  
und schieben kann man ja im Zweifelsfall immer noch ...


----------



## Skytalker (10. Oktober 2006)

Jo sind alle machbar je nach Technik und ich fahr auch nur mit 80mm da runter, obwohl ich oft auch absteige, weil ich nicht so der Abfahrer bin und eigentlich kein Fan von den schweren Abfahrten. Aber dann müssen die anderen eben bisschen unten warten und wir müssen bergauf halt dafür auf den Rest warten   . Gleicht sich alles gut aus und besser als den Rest der Woche immer alleine zu fahren


----------



## sebot.rlp (10. Oktober 2006)

Geht dann klar mit morgen 16:30 vor der Bibliothek. Wo es hingeht können wir ja dann spontan entscheiden. Bis maximal 19 Uhr ist ja noch grad so drin.

Ich kann ja den Guide spielen, wo KP nicht da ist  

Bis morgen und auf reichliches Erscheinen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Nakamur (4. November 2006)

absofort wieder offiziell mit Daniel:
montags 14:30h Abfahrt vor der Bibliothek

Viele Grüße
KP


----------



## sebot.rlp (5. November 2006)

Servus,

wieder im Lande KP?

Wie wärs wenn wir zusätzlich zu dem Montag, wo ich leider nicht kann , mal am Wochenende fahren?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Legenbaer (5. November 2006)

HI Leute, ich habe zwar mittwochs von 14 bis 16 uhr keine Veranstaltung aber wenn ihr länger fahrt ist´s auch mist. Oder ich dreh eben auf ahlber strecke um.  Würde michauch freuen wenn wir am WE ab und an mal fahren könnten. Kann man am Samstag eiegntlich auch in der Uni duschen? Ich komm aus Limburg und habe kein Bock verschwitzt im Zug zu sitzen.

mfg


----------



## Skytalker (5. November 2006)

Nakamur schrieb:


> absofort wieder offiziell mit Daniel:
> montags 14:30h Abfahrt vor der Bibliothek
> 
> Viele Grüße
> KP



Dann ändert das aber am besten mal auf der AHS-Seite, nicht dass die Leute dann immernoch Mittwochs vor der Bib stehen.
Montag ist bei mir auch irgendwie ungünstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luigie (19. November 2006)

moin,
ich würde gerne euren wöchentlichen ausfahrten beiwohnen. finden diese noch statt oder habt ihr witterungsbedingt eingestellt?


----------



## Nakamur (21. November 2006)

Diese woche ausnahmsweise mittwochs. Wende dich an Daniel, der setzt dich auf die aktuelle mailingliste, über die es die neusten Infos/Daten gibt.

Kontaktdaten unter
http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~ahs/dyn_kurs.php?id=145

Viele Grüße 
KP


----------



## Nakamur (27. November 2006)

Heute (27.11) 14:00 abfahrt vor der bibliothek!


----------



## Luigie (27. November 2006)

KP, war´ne coole Tour! Jederzeit wieder.

Gruß Andrej


----------

